# Turkey Taxidermy



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I got a few turkeys for my backyard farm in July, and am finally down to my last big blue slate Tom for Thanksgiving. My two other Broad breasted white hens found their way to the fryer over the last few months. Now, after finishing him on organic red wheat the last 4 weeks, it's my tom "Bam Bam's" turn. Thanks to Fatbass, I think I have a butchering technique, but now I'm looking for some help with preserving that purty hide of his.

My questions: 
How does one preserve a tail fan for display? And how about the wings too?
Just flesh it the best I can, fill with borax, and sew shut?
Can I skin the whole bugger, flesh and borax, and store the hide for future use?

I'm thinking Ill make me a real ***** headdress for next years bow hunt. Gotta outdo TEXoBOB's loincloth.

Oh, and here's a pic of 'ol 'bam bam':


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blackbear said:


> I got a few turkeys for my backyard farm in July, and am finally down to my last big blue slate Tom for Thanksgiving. My two other Broad breasted white hens found their way to the fryer over the last few months. Now, after finishing him on organic red wheat the last 4 weeks, it's my tom "Bam Bam's" turn. Thanks to Fatbass, I think I have a butchering technique, but now I'm looking for some help with preserving that purty hide of his.
> 
> My questions:
> How does one preserve a tail fan for display? And how about the wings too?
> ...


----------

